
Precision Oncology: Nanoparticles Target Bone Cancers in Dogs - sciadvance
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2016/08/02/precision-oncology-nanoparticles-target-bone-cancers-in-dogs/
======
BabyByBlue
Great news for dogs and humans with cancer!

